# Pea Picker Repro Seat - Correct Color?



## 427Krate (Nov 6, 2017)

I need help determining if a recovered seat I have is the correct color vinyl.  I attached a picture of the seat next to an original and I can't tell a difference.  Can someone verify that the recover seat, with the nice stripe, is the correct color?  Looks the same to me but would like the opinion of an expert.


----------



## Rollo (Nov 6, 2017)

... No expert here ... but I've had a pea picker with one of the older "Pete seats" ... that were the correct color before the vinyl was no longer available ... and your's is a match to those ... The green vinyl that is used today isn't even close ... Congrats on having that beautiful replacement! ...


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a repo seat on mine.Dont think mine even looks close to original.Oh well,live and learn....


----------



## 427Krate (Nov 7, 2017)

vincev said:


> I have a repo seat on mine.Dont think mine even looks close to original.Oh well,live and learn....              View attachment 704627



Thanks for that picture, that makes the difference a lot more obvious.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 8, 2017)

This is my original pea seat for reference.


----------



## oskisan (Nov 8, 2017)

Pete couldnt get the same vinyl color for the pea at one point in time. Unless that has been resolved then the current green is way darker than the original and doesnt even come close. Is your recovered seat one that was recently done by Koolestuff? If so then I need to buy one


----------



## 427Krate (Nov 8, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Pete couldnt get the same vinyl color for the pea at one point in time. Unless that has been resolved then the current green is way darker than the original and doesnt even come close. Is your recovered seat one that was recently done by Koolestuff? If so then I need to buy one




That is not a Koolestuff cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

